# Sticky  Where to post threads



## -Kev-

Fellow DW'ers, its come to our notice that alot of people are 'dumping' threads in this section of the forum (Detailing Chat),when it should be in one of the many other sections we have (i.e a question about shampoo should be in the 'Pre wash stages, washing, drying, clay and quick detailing' section). 
To me, this strikes sometimes as a bit lazy tbh, by posting in the correct section you are much more likely to get faster replies. 
We have enough on our plates running DW already without having to move what is easily 20ish threads a day just from this section so we will end up deleting them most likely..

All we're asking is for people to check what section they are in before posting a thread as 9 times out of 10 there will be a dedicated section for that particular thread..

Thank you for your co-operation.

DW team


----------



## -Kev-

bump! its really not rocket science to see what section to post in guys..


----------



## cossiecol

Bump! Just a reminder guys, as a lot of threads are just getting put in "Detailing Chat".


----------



## -Kev-

Another bump please, from now on i will simply delete threads that are obviously just dumped in here when theres a dedicated section for them.


----------



## cossiecol

bump, please take note of where to post threads.


----------



## cossiecol

-Kev- said:


> Another bump please, from now on i will simply delete threads that are obviously just dumped in here when theres a dedicated section for them.


Still seeing far too many posts getting lumped the the detailing chat section therefore please note the above.


----------



## -Kev-

Bump.


----------



## cossiecol

Still moving far too many threads from users who are not new to the site. Please check where to post threads rather than just placing them in the Detailing Chat section.


----------



## cossiecol

Bump.


----------



## cossiecol

Bump. Starting to see a lot of threads getting dumped in the Detailing Chat section when there is a specific section for that topic.


----------



## cossiecol

Bump.


----------



## cossiecol

Starting to see an increasing number of threads being dumped in the Detailing Chat section again when there is a specific section for that thread. Please take note of where to post threads.


----------



## cossiecol

Still seeing far too many posts being dumped in the Detailing Chat section, therefore these will start to be removed rather than moved if it continues to happen.


----------



## -Kev-

Bump!!


----------



## cossiecol

Still a lot of posts getting dumped in General Chat. If you have a question/thread about waxes put it in the wax section, if it's about wheels put it in the wheels section etc etc

Threads will start to be removed rather than moved if it continues


----------



## cossiecol

First bump of the year!


----------



## cossiecol

Please take note of where to post threads, if they are just dumped into the detailing chat section when there is a specific section which is suitable the threads will be removed instead of moved.


----------



## muzzer

Yet again this has to be bumped. A reminder, check to see if you are posting in the correct section because if you post in the wrong section, your posts will be removed.


----------



## muzzer

Aaand yet again, we have to remind people to post in the right section. Posts will be deleted if you post in the wrong section.


----------



## muzzer

Yet again people are posting everything into Detailing Chat. Posts will be deleted if this continues


----------



## cossiecol

Still far too many people just dumping threads in the Detailing Chat section, it should be clear by now if you've had posts removed to check where you're posting.


----------



## muzzer

People still need to check where to post threads


----------



## muzzer

There are still far too many threads being dumped into detailing chat when a quick look will show where they should have been posted. Threads posted here when they should be somewhere else will be deleted.


----------



## muzzer

Bump, still too many threads being put into detailing chat


----------



## cossiecol

Bump.


----------



## muzzer

People are still using Detailing Chat when they should be posting elsewhere


----------



## muzzer

Yet again, people are using Detailing Chat for non detailing related posts. 
Once again, if you persist in posting in here when there is a better section for your post, it will be deleted!


----------



## cossiecol

Bump!


----------



## cossiecol

Bump!


----------



## muzzer

Yet again threads are being dumped straight into detailing chat. If you post something in here that is not relevant then it will be deleted.


----------



## cossiecol

muzzer said:


> Yet again threads are being dumped straight into detailing chat. If you post something in here that is not relevant then it will be deleted.


Please take note of this. If you post threads in the Chat section when there is a specific section i.e. waxes and paint protection it will be deleted as some users are constantly ignoring this.


----------



## cossiecol

First bump of 2019! Please take note


----------



## muzzer

And still people are just dumping everything in here without looking for where to post their threads.
Anything not detailing chat related that is posted in here will be removed from now on without reason.


----------



## muzzer

Still too many things just being dumped in here. There is no reason for not looking to see where your thread should be posted.


----------



## muzzer

And still people are just posting straight to here.


----------



## muzzer

Still people think everything belongs in here, there are clearly defined sections for a reason


----------



## muzzer

And still people assume Detaiing Chat is for everything.


----------



## muzzer

I must have moved or deleted at least 15 threads in the last ten days. If you're new to the site it's understandable but if you're not new, then you have no excuse and your threads will be deleted.


----------



## cossiecol

Please pay attention to where threads are posted, it's getting tiresome constantly moving or deleting threads


----------



## muzzer

Really? People are still not paying attention to where they post their threads. Enough warnings have been given, from now on anything that can be posted elsewhere will be deleted.


----------



## muzzer

We’ve said it enough times, it your thread can be posted elsewhere and you dump it into Detailing Chat, it will be deleted with no explanations.


----------



## muzzer

There really is no excuse for not looking to see where to post your thread, i’ve spent far too long this weekend deleting or moving threads.
Last warning, from now on if you post it in detailing chat when it could be posted elsewhere, it’s gone.


----------



## muzzer

Yet again, instead of spending time with my family after work, i'm tidying up after people who can't grasp that there are specific sections for some things.
This is getting silly and if i have to spend the weekend tidying up after people again, i will delete anything and everything that could be posted elsewhere.
Unless you're a newcomer you have no excuse for dumping things straight into Detailing Chat


----------



## muzzer

People are still dumping threads in here instead of looking to see if there is a better place to put it. if you are new to the site, then it is maybe understandable but everyone else has no excuse.


----------



## muzzer

People are still not looking where they should be posting threads


----------



## -Kev-

PLEASE CHECK WHERE TO POST THREADS!!
Moving at times 20+ per day becomes somewhat tiresome and is quicker for us to delete them instead..


----------



## muzzer

There are very few subjects not covered somewhere on the site, if you are not sure then a quick search should reveal where to post your thread.


----------



## muzzer

We seem to be experiencing an increase in threads being dumped into Detailing Chat when a simple two minute check will find the correct section to post in.
Yet again i have spent time better spent with my family dealing with this and it’s getting ridiculous now.
From now on, if you post in Detailing Chat when there is a section you should be posting in, your thread will be removed.


----------



## muzzer

And yet still people keep dumping everything in to Detailing Chat. There is a search function, please use it before dropping your post in here.


----------



## -Kev-

Bump on this please, as i moved about 20 threads yesterday alone. Its not rocket science people, no need for it.


----------



## muzzer

And still, because it's a detailing site, everything MUST go in detailing chat. 
It's getting silly now, you either look for the right place to post something or we will remove it.


----------



## -Kev-

Bump..


----------



## cossiecol

long overdue bump


----------



## muzzer

And another

It's not difficult to see where to post threads, if there is a relevant section then please use it. Otherwise your threads will be deleted without explanation


----------



## muzzer

And still it continues....threads will be deleted


----------



## -Kev-

Bump!


----------



## muzzer

Bump


----------

